# how much flourish should i add for traces?



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

hi guys,
i have a 120x33x45cm tank that has a pair of 55 watt cf lights over it. there are a lot of fast growing stem plants in this tank. it has a pretty effective yeast co2 system and an eco complete substrate. i do a 40% wc once a week or so and when i do that i test for N and P and dose KNO3 and KH2PO4 according to the fertilator on this site. at wc i also add a full K dose of K2SO4.i understand i have my macros covered, but my question is how much flourish and flourish iron should i be adding to take care of traces?

thanks in advance for any help/advice.
cheers.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Your tank is 178,200 cubic centimeters with is approximately 47 gallons. You have 2.34 watts per gallon from your 2 x 55w bulbs.

Let's say that 85% of your tank is water and the other 15% is substrate, decorations, equipment, etc.

So, 47 gallons x 85% = 40 gallons.

Using Sechem's recommended dosing amounts for 40 gallons; you dose:
4.0 ml of Flourish Iron six times a week
3.3 ml of Flourish Comp. two times a week

This is based on Seachem's chart. http://www.seachem.com/support/PlantChart.pdf

You may have to adjust somewhat because their schedule is based on "the average" planted tank.

But, these dosing amounts should get you in the ballpark.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I follow the Estimative Index method of adding fertilizers to my tanks. Here is a good article by John N. explaining the The Estimative Index Dosing Guide I tend to follow this and add 5 ml of micros (Flourish Comprehensive, Tropica Master Grow or Plantex CSM+B) every other day. I have found that when I use Flourish Comprehensive for micros, I need to add additional iron so I just use the Plantex CSM+B to cover everything 

Some of your stem plants may be good indicators that you need to add more iron. What specific stems do you have in the tank?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i have this stargrass and Rotala green plants. each leaves are turning white then suddenly turning black and brown. I dose EI but i dont dose extra iron.

My tank is 29 gal
2x55 cf
pressurized co2 2 bps 30ppm according to the test kit
Seachem Flourite 100%

does this mean i need extra iron


----------



## Barbels (Jul 15, 2004)

I am in the process of restarting my 75g, I do use pressurized Co2. While things are new, do you think I should dose at maybe 50% of what's shown on the IE dosing guide? Does that sound about right?
Thank you.


----------

